# RSD middle child v2 assembly



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

Hey guys. Curious before the bike gets here, what’s needed to be assembled on the RSD MC V2? Have to grab my bike tools from one house to go to the other house and don’t want to forget anything.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Most bikes come 90% assembled. You'll just need to install the bars, add wheels, and adjust everything. In short, unless you want to do something drastic all you will need are hex or allen wrenches.

Edit: You will need to add pedals. Some install with allen keys others need the 15mm.


----------



## NJ Gator (Jul 27, 2019)

The only thing to add is the brake hoses will be long. You tube has several vids on how to trim. I just trimmed mine but had the Shimano tool (not cheap- $80) but the job was easy. Also you will need a bleed kit. I also started to tinker with the rear derailleur. Check it first- I think it come pre-adjusted.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

Yeah the brakes are what i'm concerned with. Everything else I have tools for an have a ton of experience with. I've never done hydraulic brakes. Alex says if i trim the hose well and do a clean install, i'll be good to go. But... how do I do that.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

And if i do buy the bleed kit, which kit do I need?


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

TheWitness34 said:


> And if i do buy the bleed kit, which kit do I need?


If you just want to get out and ride this can wait. If you want to tackle it then you need to get the correct bleed kit for the brand of brakes you purchased. Every brand has their own bleed kit. Try to find a park tool video on how to use the bleed kit.

I use my cable cutters to shorten the hoses. I'm sure you could use a razor knife too. I would also buy additional brake fluid.

Shimano and Avid both use different brake fluid too.


----------



## julianw (Sep 23, 2021)

If your rear brake hose is really long you can just make a loop and tape it somewhere. I taped a loop on the inside of my left side chainstay on my hardtail because the brake came from a full suspension bike and was really long and I didn't want to cut the hose.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

Rod said:


> If you just want to get out and ride this can wait. If you want to tackle it then you need to get the correct bleed kit for the brand of brakes you purchased. Every brand has their own bleed kit. Try to find a park tool video on how to use the bleed kit.
> 
> I use my cable cutters to shorten the hoses. I'm sure you could use a razor knife too. I would also buy additional brake fluid.
> 
> Shimano and Avid both use different brake fluid too.


I bought the basic SRAM kit with the 5.1 fluid in it. I know you're supposed to change it out every few months so i mays well have it for assembly as well as future maintenance. Is the bleeding edge easy enough to do? The only thing i'm iffy on is the hose length. On BMX, i would use derailleur housing and make it so the bars could loop 1.5 times around. But on mountain bike, what's your gauge for slack? And how much of a bend do you leave at the caliper?


----------



## dirtwolf (Feb 15, 2021)

and speaking from experience, make sure you put your nut and boot on THE RIGHT WAY BEFORE you put your barb and olive in the line. I stuck the nut on with the threads the wrong way when I was cutting the hose late night before a ride and it forced me to do a bleed as I lost a lot of fluid trying to redo it (didn't have an extra barb so had to extract it with some creative surgery.)


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

TheWitness34 said:


> I bought the basic SRAM kit with the 5.1 fluid in it. I know you're supposed to change it out every few months so i mays well have it for assembly as well as future maintenance. Is the bleeding edge easy enough to do? The only thing i'm iffy on is the hose length. On BMX, i would use derailleur housing and make it so the bars could loop 1.5 times around. But on mountain bike, what's your gauge for slack? And how much of a bend do you leave at the caliper?


You'll be fine. Don't overthink it. Nobody changes their fluid every few months that I'm aware of. Regarding hose length too much is better than too little. I turn my bars like I had a complete over the bars /barspin attempt. If you have enough hose for that then you're good to go.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

Will this work well for cutting or a razor blade?





Nylon Tubing Cutter | Gates Corporation


Designed to make clean cuts with no ragged edges, our hose cutters will cut most small diameter non-metal reinforced rubber or silicone hoses and thin walled flexible pipe, PE and PVC pipe.




www.gates.com


----------



## NJ Gator (Jul 27, 2019)

Check out the you tube video for installing new brakes from the Syd fixes bikes. The tool they use on the video is specific for Shimano brakes. I work on my bikes a lot so I bought the tool. If you have Shimano brakes (my RSD did) the tool made the process very very easy. I also bled my brakes (full bleed and an additional lever bleed). Syd Fixes Bikes has video for both as well- they were my baseline and I watched the Park Tool videos as well (few hints in Park are great). I would purchase a basic Shimano bleed kit (small bottle of mineral oil+cup+syringe) I do a gravity bleed on my calipers but use the syringe to draw out the bad/black fluid from the caliper- not sure if that is recommended but I seem to get good results and don’t make a mess.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

NJ Gator said:


> Check out the you tube video for installing new brakes from the Syd fixes bikes. The tool they use on the video is specific for Shimano brakes. I work on my bikes a lot so I bought the tool. If you have Shimano brakes (my RSD did) the tool made the process very very easy. I also bled my brakes (full bleed and an additional lever bleed). Syd Fixes Bikes has video for both as well- they were my baseline and I watched the Park Tool videos as well (few hints in Park are great). I would purchase a basic Shimano bleed kit (small bottle of mineral oil+cup+syringe) I do a gravity bleed on my calipers but use the syringe to draw out the bad/black fluid from the caliper- not sure if that is recommended but I seem to get good results and don’t make a mess.


Thank you for the explanation, however I have SRAM. The tool I linked above did great at cutting. I did have to do the bleed but the SRAM process sounds different. You hook up one syringe to the caliper and one to the lever and push the fluid back and forth until you see no bubbles. Then you close the caliper and pull fluid back and forth in the lever until you see no bubbles. Then you’re done. Quite simple. They use DOT 5.1 in their brake systems. I had to cut the line shorter which is why I needed to bleed and such.


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)




----------



## NJ Gator (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice bike dude- mine is black as well!


----------



## StayVigilant35 (8 mo ago)

NJ Gator said:


> Nice bike dude- mine is black as well!


Thank you. It was a blast. I need to lower my tire pressure though. Unsure if I have suspension good too.


----------

